# :: قاعات الأسرة :: > قاعة الصحة > طبيبك النفسي >  القلق

## abdou12

القلق من المشاكل النفسية التي يمكن ان تواجه الانسان كيف يمكن ان نتغلب عليه وما هي سبل علاجه ان تمكن من الانسان وما هي النتائج التي يمكن ان تترتب عليه :M (19):

----------


## boukybouky

أهلاً بك أخي الكريم 

عذراً د/عادل غير متواجد حالياً للرد علي إستفسارك

لكن يمكنك الإطلاع علي رده في هذا الموضوع و ان شاء الله تجد فيه ما يعينك

http://www.egyptsons.com/misr/showth...C7%E1%DE%E1%DE

دمت بكل خير

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------

